# Tape saved my mantis!



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 17, 2018)

Yesturday I had a mantis begin to molt on the side of a 32oz cup. Gripping nothing but plastic. And as a result he fell. Whenever I had a mantis fall while molting I would automatically assume that there is nothing I can do to help. I decided to tape his back two legs to the lid of his container. And about 5 minutes later I saw him completely out of his molt drying. Proving tape can actually save a mantis. Later I went to check on him to make sure he’s ok, and to my luck, his freshly molted leg was stuck on tape. (Foot area) I carefully pulled him off the tape and he was free. (Slightly injured leg, should be fixed next molt).


----------



## agent A (Jan 17, 2018)

i may try this when my mismolted creo tries to molt to adult


----------



## Mystymantis (Jan 17, 2018)

That's awesome that you saved your mantis with tape.  That is a good idea if there is a fall during molting. Glad the little guy made it with minimal injury.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 17, 2018)

Mystymantis said:


> That's awesome that you saved your mantis with tape.  That is a good idea if there is a fall during molting. Glad the little guy made it with minimal injury.


actually i just got home a hour ago and checked on him. Hes perfectly fine!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 17, 2018)

Congrats, I'm glad to hear you were able to save your mantis!  I'll have to add your story link too next time to the tape saving, and mis-molt help posts.


----------



## Mystymantis (Jan 17, 2018)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> actually i just got home a hour ago and checked on him. Hes perfectly fine!


Awesome!


----------



## Digger (Jan 18, 2018)

Duct tape saved the day again !!

(Just kidding about duct tape, but congratulations for the quick-thinking life-saving maneuver).


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jan 18, 2018)

I recommend scotch tape. I used masking tape and my mantis got stuck, im pretty sure if i used scotch tape it would have been easier (aslo easier for a mantis to unstick itself). Also a small tiny strip of tape would be better, a larger piece of tape just raises the odds of a mantis getting stuck.


----------



## cwebster (Jan 26, 2018)

Great info!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice to know tape can safe a mantis life


----------

